
Ask HN: Have you landed a project through “Freelancer/Seeking Freelancer” posts? - dhruvkar
I&#x27;m wondering how effective it has been for people to post their credentials on the &quot;Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?&quot; posts.<p>If you landed a project, what percentage of your annual revenue did you make from it? Would love to hear specifics if you care to share.
======
lj3
I posted every month for around 4 months a few years back. I got two responses
and one turned into a short term contract. Considering the low effort of
'write an ad, post to HN', it was a positive experience.

------
mtmail
Last time the question was asked nobody answered
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832404))
and almost 3 years ago only one success answer
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832404)).
Either the success rate is low or those with success don't share in worry
about attracting competition.

I remember counting the ads once, can't find my own comment, and it was 95%
seeking. This month it's 100% seeking. So at least companies no longer post in
the threads.

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks. I'd venture that the success rate is low.

I, and others, have asked questions [0] [1] about people's
experiences/financial numbers in running an indie business and the HN crowd
very willingly shared both. I doubt the freelancing crowd would be that much
different in terms of sharing.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12269425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12269425)
[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065355)

------
ifdattic
Last few clients were from those posts, and I'm really happy with them. Right
now I would say it's one of the best sources for leads/clients.

------
mocko
I work as a contract DevOps guy (mostly out of disgust at the agency
recruitment model now prevalent in Britain) and hunt down all my own work. I'd
say it's 50% word-of-mouth, 50% HN.

IMO the single best thing you can do to attract clients is show good
communication skills (i.e. write a good ad) and a track record of successful
projects.

------
BjoernKW
Yes, a few prospective clients and one deal. Not particularly much in terms of
annual revenue but still.

------
drsim
We hired two great guys that I found in the thread. A full time contract of
around six months.

